# Vape hyper?



## pieterfick07 (6/12/17)

Good day

Have anyone bought somethibg from vape hyper before?

There is a mod I'm Intrested in.. Just need to know they legit?

Thanks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

Hi @pieterfick07 , 

Here is their review thread...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vape-hyper-retailer-reviews.t33521/

I have personally bought from them a couple of times and have nothing but perfect service, so I think you can buy with confidence!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Caramia (6/12/17)

pieterfick07 said:


> Good day
> 
> Have anyone bought somethibg from vape hyper before?
> 
> ...


Very legit, fantastic prices, and super quick delivery - I highly recommend them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Agree with @Stosta 

They are fully legit @pieterfick07 
They are a supporting vendor here and have been for some time
Were also an exhibitor at VapeCon 2017

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/12/17)

pieterfick07 said:


> Good day
> 
> Have anyone bought somethibg from vape hyper before?
> 
> ...



One of the best vendors ever! I've bought from them many times and every time perfect service. I have an order going in today again. Can't go wrong with them. @Vape Hyper rocks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pieterfick07 (6/12/17)

Cool thanks guys.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/12/17)

pieterfick07 said:


> Good day
> 
> Have anyone bought somethibg from vape hyper before?
> 
> ...



@pieterfick07 If you want to know whether a company is legit go to https://www.scamadviser.com/. 
However, you were spot on in asking about a vaping company on this wonderful forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (6/12/17)

Bought some goodies from them at the shop last week. No complaints. 

They share space with a fishing shop. That can be a disasterous one-stop for the average budget.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Andre (6/12/17)

Tagging @Vape Hyper to be proud.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zack (2/1/18)

I have not heard anything bad about Vape Hyper, i would say my experience has always been great. Thanks guys for your awesome service and great prices I will be recommending your shop to all my vape buddies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Dog666 (24/5/18)

I have visited their retail store in Sunderland Ridge to buy concentrates  , Good variety, Great service !!!

Most of all quality of the product, I dont want to find K@K in my concentrates

You should see the size of that LAB  ISO 7, I want one


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Definitely legit. Have bought from them a few times. Nothing short of great service and no delays

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

